# Forum Server Migration



## Alex (Feb 5, 2019)

We are currently in the process of moving our site to a new server, and we expect to have some temporary downtime related to this migration.

While we do apologize for hiccups during the site migration, we are sure that you will be happy with the end result.

If you have any questions or concerns related to the above, please post here.

Many thanks to all our members, new and old, for your continued support.


----------

